# Journals



## pesterjon (May 2, 2010)

I would really like to keep a journal, and am looking for practical advice or spiritual wisdom in this regard. My main reason for wanting to journal is to better see God's hand in life and gospel ministry. If you have found value in keeping a journal, would appreciate your interaction.


----------



## christiana (May 2, 2010)

I began one by writing out things and people I wanted to remember in prayer. That was just a beginning and it grew from there as I daily saw sin in myself and desired to be changed more into His image. It was a wonderful thing years later to read requests that were answered in such a precious way and to reflect on growth in both myself and others and to give thanks and praise to Him!


----------



## JennyG (May 2, 2010)

I've kept one sporadically, in which I recorded prayers rather as Christiana says, but also left space on the opposite page always (to record the answers to the prayers later) 
I keep forgetting about it though and like you I'm interested in anyone else's helpful advice for how to do it for the most benefit.
(R L Allan's sell the most delectable leather-bound journals, it would make anybody long to use one)


----------



## Mindaboo (May 2, 2010)

I have kept a journal over the last five years or more. I have used my journal for a variety of reasons, but mainly to write out my prayers. Once in a while I will write down a quote or a song/hymn that has meant a lot to me during a difficult time or one that I just love. I have found that writing things down keeps me from going straight to a friend when I have a problem. Instead I turn to the Lord in prayer. I have also noticed my mind wanders less when I write than when I am praying verbally. I have not gone back and read those journals. One day I will, but right now I am content to let those books rest. I have confessed much sin in those journals and there is a lot of pain in some of them. One day I hope to return to those books and remember how the Lord sustained me in the midst of some very dark days.

I also journal with my kids. We write out prayer request and have been able to go back and praise the Lord for His answered prayer. 

My husband has reminded me a few times that I am leaving a legacy behind to my children. They can look back and see what I prayed for them personally at certain stages of their lives. I cringe when I think of some of the things they might read, but do hope they will see that we serve and love a faithful God!


----------



## pesterjon (May 2, 2010)

The common theme here seems to be prayer. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 2, 2010)

That isn't my take. 

I was taught something that is a bit different. I was told to Journal by ABC. I haven't done a good job at it. But I can assure you that is very illuminating. 

I journaled my studies and bible reading. You will find that that is very pointed and all life applicating. It will also have prayers. You will not be able to do this without a relationship into all areas of your life. 

Analysis.. 

Best Verse...

Covenant.....

Ask me more if you want to know.


----------



## Mindaboo (May 2, 2010)

> The common theme here seems to be prayer. Thanks for the tips.



I should have added that I also note important dates in my journal. I do add tidbits about my kid's recitals, important days in our family's life, etc. It is a history that I hope to pass along to them. I will write about the history of events when big things happen, like tsunami's, hurricanes, elections, etc. It can be more than prayer, but prayer is probably what is contained in a majority of my writings.


----------



## Wayne (May 2, 2010)

I would suggest reading the final chapter of John Flavel's work, _The Mystery of Providence_. It is on the topic of keeping a journal, and would offer some good suggestions. The whole of that work is, also, not to be missed.


----------



## pesterjon (May 2, 2010)

I will check into it Wayne.


----------



## JennyG (May 3, 2010)

Martin's ABC reminded me that when my children were little they used to keep what we called "teaspoon books" -as in tsp., standing for Thank you, Sorry and Please. Every night at bedtime they wrote one entry under each heading


----------



## christiana (May 3, 2010)

It is especially important for parents to journal, even if only on occasion of something really special. When my children were small and something unusual would be said or done I would think it so priceless that I would never, ever forget it. Sadly I found later that even if able to remember it I could not recall which child had done it. Recording the significant events, thoughts and experiences of life and those of your children is priceless to ponder in later times, for yourself and them as well. Even when grown our children love to hear about things they did or said when they were small.
As to a spiritual journal it serves one well to review and see where the Lord has brought them so far in growth or to show the need to spend more time with Him in His word.


----------



## Christopher88 (May 3, 2010)

I journal. I write allot about how God is working in my life. I have never thought about writing out prayers or my study of the word. I will be taking the advice here as well. Its good to write, it gets out emotions, it is almost like a soul searcher.


----------



## pesterjon (May 3, 2010)

Appreciate all the tips for sure. I have a nice journal, now just need to exercise dominion over that bugger.


----------



## jambo (May 3, 2010)

I have kept a diary since I was 14 (38 years ago). It is fascinating to look over the lessons you have learned, the experiences you have gone through and mistakes you have made. It is a reminder of the hand of providence that has ran through your life which you may otherwise have forgotten and of God's dealings with you. The milestones and the moods, the hopes and the disappointments, the laughter and the tears they are all there. It is also an accurate account of things as they happened for years later the memory has a strange way of playing tricks on you.


----------

